# TOKYO MOTOR SHOW



## fairladyZ (Nov 28, 2002)

http://www.japantimes.co.jp/cgi-bin/getarticle.pl5?fl20051021a1.htm 
http://www.asahi.com/english/Herald-asahi/TKY200510210108.html 

Nissan GTR









Lexus LF-A









Mazda Senk









Benz B-class









BMW Z4-coupe









JEEP Comander









Citroen C6









Renault Egyus









Jaguar XK


----------



## Brett (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Very nice cars! :cheers2:


----------



## fairladyZ (Nov 28, 2002)

Auston Martine DB9









Ferrari 612 Scaglietti









Lexus Le-sh









Volkswagen Eco racer









Alfa Romeo Brera









Toyota FineX









Honda FCX









Ford Focus ST


----------



## chrishung (Sep 27, 2005)

That Toyota FineX. I like the rotating seat. Easier to get out/in.


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

>


I want this.


----------



## van_gogh (Dec 16, 2003)

i am going on Wednesday


----------



## James Foong (May 12, 2005)

Lotsa new changes! Brilliant show!


----------



## ryanr (Sep 11, 2002)

More pics of the Nissan Skyline GTR Proto: (posted this earlier in another thread)


----------



## katatonic (Mar 11, 2005)

fairladyZ said:


> [/IMG]


where the hell are the head light?


----------



## coldstar (Jan 14, 2003)

Mazda RX-8 Hydrogen Rotary Engine 








Daihatsu Copen ZZ








Mitsuoka Orochi Nudetop Roadstar








Subaru B9 Tribecca








Mitsubishi D4








Yamaha V-Max








Suzuki Stratosphere








Kawasaki ZZR1400


----------



## Pavlvs (Jan 5, 2005)

BEST IN SHOW


----------



## Parzival (Jan 28, 2005)

where is all american cars Chevy, Dodge, Ford, Volvo?!!!!!


----------



## fairladyZ (Nov 28, 2002)

Parzival said:


> where is all american cars Chevy, Dodge, Ford, Volvo?!!!!!


Cryslar PT cruise 2006









Cryslar Akino









Ford Equator









Corvet Z06









Volvo 3cc


----------



## Nerima# (Oct 10, 2005)

GTR illustration.


----------



## colin (Sep 30, 2005)

fairlady Z are you from japan ? or who is from japan ?








I only want to know what's your opinion about the new Citroen C6 !
thanks.


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh! I like all of them!!


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

Parzival said:


> where is all american cars Chevy, Dodge, Ford, Volvo?!!!!!


I heard some American companies refused to take part in the Tokyo motor show...


----------



## coldstar (Jan 14, 2003)

lotrfan55345 said:


> I heard some American companies refused to take part in the Tokyo motor show...


All of world's automanufactureres of repute, autobike producers, automobile-related companies (and CEO's of them) take part in Tokyo Motor Show, because at present it is one of the biggest and most important auto show in the world from the technological pont of view.
(Ford Motor Co, DaimlerChrysler Corp. and General Motors Corp place on show, of course)


----------



## Vapour (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm going next week ^^


----------

